# Radiating Packages In and Out of the USA?



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

HELLO! THIS IS MY FIRST POST!

I sell items on an auction site for another form of income. Sometimes I get International bidders whom I have to send their items to. I have to fill out numerous custom forms. I noticed slowly prices for packaging through USPS is skyrocketing if your item cannot fit in those Flat-Rate boxes. The postal workers give me the same story "...to cover gas prices, custom problems, paper for packing prices going up, holiday season, etc" I was interested in knowing about the custom problems the postal service was having and I asked. They said that in order to 'protect citizens' ALL incoming U.S. bound packages is RADIATED with high amounts of radiation to "kill parasites, bugs, and another step in preventing terrorism". And apparently they radiate all outgoing packages as well to other countries and these machines are expensive.

So now that you know every package you receive is doused in large amounts of radiation "to kill things" and the things you have inside those packages are heavily radiated. _Think if you bought clothes. You will be wearing radiation.
_ _You want to keep or reuse the box? You're storing radiation. _

I'M sure this will affect people's health and probably has!

I sometimes receive 20 packages in a week that I open from customs. Not any more, I have changed that!

I am posting this to let everyone know what they do in case you did not know this already.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> HELLO! THIS IS MY FIRST POST!
> 
> I sell items on an auction site for another form of income. Sometimes I get International bidders whom I have to send their items to. I have to fill out numerous custom forms. I noticed slowly prices for packaging through USPS is skyrocketing if your item cannot fit in those Flat-Rate boxes. The postal workers give me the same story "...to cover gas prices, custom problems, paper for packing prices going up, holiday season, etc" I was interested in knowing about the custom problems the postal service was having and I asked. They said that in order to 'protect citizens' ALL incoming U.S. bound packages is RADIATED with high amounts of radiation to "kill parasites, bugs, and another step in preventing terrorism". And apparently they radiate all outgoing packages as well to other countries and these machines are expensive.
> 
> ...


This past summer, I mailed one of those flat-rate boxes to a soldier as my good deed project for the week...I was shocked at the cost, the amount of paperwork involved...it will only discourage more good will than encourage it. Sad. Very sad indeed...shipping good will to our soldiers should be free..

*I sometimes receive 20 packages in a week that I open from customs. Not any more, I have changed that*!

What have you done to change this??:dunno:

Thanks for the warning/alert.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> HELLO! THIS IS MY FIRST POST!
> 
> So now that you know every package you receive is doused in large amounts of radiation "to kill things" and the things you have inside those packages are heavily radiated. _Think if you bought clothes. You will be wearing radiation.
> _ _You want to keep or reuse the box? You're storing radiation. _
> .


Irritated, you can relax; radiation doesn't work that way. When an object is irradiated, it is subject to radiation, yes. But radiation is a type of radio wave. When the transmitter is turned off, the radiation ceases.

I believe you are confusing radiation with radioactive particles or dust, such as would occur follow a nuclear bomb det or a nuke power plant meltdown.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> Irritated, you can relax; radiation doesn't work that way. When an object is irradiated, it is subject to radiation, yes. But radiation is a type of radio wave. When the transmitter is turned off, the radiation ceases.
> 
> I believe you are confusing radiation with radioactive particles or dust, such as would occur follow a nuclear bomb det or a nuke power plant meltdown.


thank you, *Voice Of REASON*... 

here is a link The Three Types of Radioactive Decay


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> thank you, *Voice Of REASON*...
> 
> here is a link The Three Types of Radioactive Decay


I AM NOW EDUCATED ON THE SUBJECT! thank you


----------

